# Gamezone Blood Knight



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ahoy there folks,

here is something i did about a month ago for a competition on the WAMP forums, managed to get 3rd with this model. The gamezone models are really well detailed and so much more dynamic then the standard GW stuff but they do require a little more preparation then normal. :grin:

Im actually offering this up for sale aswell so any of you guys are interested just give me a beep, i will supply the model with it's original base so you can use it to fit your normal armies, since i can reuse the display base for other projects. :gamer2:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That would make a pretty good Blood Knight or something like that. Very nice model and a good paint job.


----------

